# Schwinn green paint



## Schwinnman_82 (Aug 7, 2019)

I am looking for the green paint shade that originally was on a 1950 Schwinn Hornet. I believe the color is Spitfire Green. If anyone knows where I can buy some it would be appreciate!


----------



## ADReese (Aug 7, 2019)

I used the coach green from vintageschwinn.com on some '50 panther parts and it was excellent!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Like AD said the color is Coach Green. There is a Spitfire Blue which is what you may be confusing the name with. https://vintageschwinn.com/paint/  V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2019)

There was a Spitfire Red, Blue and Green on the Hornets later down the road in the 50's maybe 52, but a 1950 model D-19 would most likely be the Coach Green.


----------



## Schwinnman_82 (Aug 8, 2019)

Awesome, thank you everyone for the information, it is appreciated


----------



## spoker (Aug 8, 2019)

rustoleum at walmart has all the colors available for less tan $5 a can,if you know how to colorsand and buff u dont have to spend alot of money!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 8, 2019)

If I’m going to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on a vintage Schwinn and parts, put in untold hours and blood sweat and tears on a refurb or resto, I’m not going to cheap out on a can of Rustoleum that I guarantee will not look like official Schwinn Coachman Green paint. I bit the bullet on my 53 Panther refurb and bought the VintageSchwinn.com Coachman Green spray paint. It’s formulated from the original Schwinn paint specs by Sherwin Williams and gives a very professional finish.


----------



## Schwinnman_82 (Aug 9, 2019)

I think for all the work I have done to straighten and prep the bike I will get the Coach Green from vintage Schwinn. I appreciate everyone’s input. Good to know the correct color.


----------

